# ?



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Taking it to a shop may be more expensive than selling it "as is". If it starts and runs I would try to sell it like it is. When buying a 14 year old outboard, one expects to replace water pump and seals in the lower unit. I recently bought what was necessary to tune up a 4HP weedless about 10 years older than what you have. The tune up kit cost $129 and the book shows 2 hours labor. If the magneto is bad then it would run extra for that.

Frank_S


----------

